# Repair pike mount



## skeester45 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry if this has been covered a ton. Have a new app I am using and can't search. I have an old mount that I would like to get reapaired and cleaned etc. Any recommendations and price estimates would be greatly appreciated. I am in the downriver area. Thanks in advance. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

If you can please post a pic so we can see what kind of repairs are necessary and figure if repainting is necessary. We really need to see if to give a good estimation on what it needs. Thanks.


----------



## skeester45 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks chris. I will most certainly post some pics tonight. Some fin and lip damage for sure. Thanks for the reply

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## skeester45 (Jun 6, 2007)

Here are some pics of the mount and damage. Sorry, not a great photographer and didnt have anyone to hold her up. Thanks in advance for you input.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

That's all looks pretty easy to repair and clean. I don't know what you think of the painting, but it is very faded and really should be re-painted....also doable. Check with one of the sponsors here for pricing.
Good luck.


----------



## skeester45 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks DFjish for the input. Is there a list of sponsors somewhere? I have reading the posts here in this particular forum, and I cant seem to locate anyone local to me. Any recommendations?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

The guy who did this pike is a forum sponsor. Good luck.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=368706


----------

